# Leccy Powered Prowlers



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

I was talking to a mate last night that said Prowler have brought out a yak that is designed to be fitted with an electric motor, I am hoping someone here might have some more info or even a link where I can look at these things.

Apparently Dave Buttfeild from the fishing show "HOOKED" has one already.

I am warming to the idea of leccy power on a kayak.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.stealthdrive.co.nz/index.html

Those kiwi's have a good idea every now and thun...

Though I'll try avoid getting one for another 20yrs or so..


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Funda,

The Ok Prowler 4.5 elite has a recess on the back for a leccy. I think some neewer versions out of the States also have a similar feature (Ok big game & Trident) but not sure.

Coupled with a rudder it woudl be a nice setup,

http://www.oceankayak.co.nz/index.php?o ... &Itemid=75

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

I like that   
actually I really like that , would be handy after a long days paddle , if you could switch from paddle to power   
and also would be great trolling freshwater impoundments for bass , yellas and cod


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Any yak with a rudder hole can be easily adapted for a leccy setup at the stern (No drilling required).
There's also the Occy stern method and the side mount crate bar method.
Leccys are cool but they add nearly 20kg to the load when you add the battery. A worthwhile investment for dams and estuaries.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Funda said:


> Apparently Dave Buttfeild from the fishing show "HOOKED" has one already.


I saw that particular episode on Fox the other day - I reckon he was fishing somewhere on the Gold Coast, catching bream and bass. He mentioned the electric fit a couple of times, indicating the bolt holes were ready made into the kayak for that purpose. The kayak he had (Elite??) had the sounder recess underneath as well.
It takes me long enough to get the kayak organised and packed as it is, i don't reckon i could be bothered mucking around with a leccy and battery too :lol:


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Is that the same Dave who loves the paternosker rig??????? The commentry on that show and his jewie DVD is sooooo funny! Seriously though - isn't it amazing the way kayaks are now almost another form of fishing tackle. A huge display is now in my local BCF. I heard that "Dizzy Borg " was also keen on fishing from a yak and at least another one of the Bream/bass pro guys too. I reckon a Leccy powered yak will always be in demand and to date it seems that the only option is a Viking Tempo, ( or modified Canoe etc). Great idea. Lets know how you like it if you get one Alan.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't know about that one guys, did you see how low the back of that prowler was to the water. You would need to have some damn good rear scupper plugs and the wet patch would be worse than ever. I reckon the battery in the back is far too heavy for the prowler they haven't left any room to store the fish, a big bream would sink it :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Fishpod said:


> Is that the same Dave who loves the paternosker rig??????? The commentry on that show and his jewie DVD is sooooo funny! Seriously though - isn't it amazing the way kayaks are now almost another form of fishing tackle. A huge display is now in my local BCF. I heard that "Dizzy Borg " was also keen on fishing from a yak and at least another one of the Bream/bass pro guys too. I reckon a Leccy powered yak will always be in demand and to date it seems that the only option is a Viking Tempo, ( or modified Canoe etc). Great idea. Lets know how you like it if you get one Alan.


I think you are right about the Tempo after seeing the links above, I have a lot of faith in Minn Kota after quite a few years using them in my stink boats.

Also from all reports off Floyds Tempo his mate has been using they really do sound like it's what Suzi needs, Floyds mate (big unit) liked Floyds so much he went out and bought one last week, but he got the Tempo 2 seater and wont shut up about it.

I think Justcruisin32 (Dave) is spot on about the Prowler leccy setup tho, and it's not really the type of boat I need to get for Suzi, she needs the stability of an Outback with the performance of the leccy Tempo, so I really feel our options are limited.

Weight and setup times are not an issue for us, most of our launch spots we can get to the waters edge with the vehicle.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

A leccy will add additional stability because the drive unit (10kg) is under the yak.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Alan, 
When i went fishing on glenbawn damn with kfdu, two guys there (Ricth72, and flyrods mate) both had tempos with leccies on them, The cruising speed for the prowler paddling was faster than the leccies but not by much (don't know what size leccies they had) and I think Buj had the same experience coming back down the damn with richo his prowler elite was paddling faster than the leccies.

But the setups and stabilty of them was great, both used car batteries but tempo looks like its designed for the large weight of batteries and motors

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> The cruising speed for the prowler paddling was faster than the leccies but not by much


This makes sense:
At lowest speed #1 on the 34lb Kmart Sportfisher brand leccy, The Scupper Pro travels at 2.4km/h
At top speed it sits on 6.4km/h without paddling

Here's the biggest difference, those guys were paddling the Prowlers while the blokes with leccies were sitting on thier arses doing bugger all. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> Here's the biggest difference, those guys were paddling the Prowlers while the blokes with leccies were sitting on thier arses doing bugger all. :lol:


Sounds perfect  

Speed isnt an issue for us because we are in kayaks, if we want to go fast I'll just jump in my 420 Explorer with 40hp yammy that's good for nearly 60kph :wink:

If we do decide to go the Tempo/leccy we will be getting it with the 40lb Minn Kota Riptide (salt model), honestly I think no paddler or peddler could keep up with these yaks over long distances during the course of a day, I might be wrong but we dont care as it's not about fitness for us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah you're right Gatesy the do have reverse.

The main reason for this choice of yak is for Suzi and her confidence at sea if it gets a little rough, after her last experience in the outback trying to pedal, steer and balance she was never going back in that yak ever again.

Plus we will be doing some fairly serious cod fishing in impoundments next season, distances of 20klm plus, Suzi will be able to tag along with ease instead of busting her butt trying to keep up with an excited Funda in his Adventure.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

cmon occy an old salt like you should know to use turpintine or teak not oak (or king billy pine if you can get it).
Sounds like he has a good trip planed, i'd be hooking a shark shield up to that battery too if i was him. My comments about weight were based on the one in the posted link the gunwales of the yak were only about 1-2 inchs above the water on the prowler that means the back well is half under the screw hatch between your legs would be damn close to going under and the water would be around your arse, most uncomfortable. Have not seen lady finger in the flesh i can't say but if she is built like the tempo would handle the weight superbly, if a yak is designed to take a leccy there a great thing.

Cheers Dave


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

thats given me some good ideas. I was looking at side mounting on the quest, but i wonder if the brass threaded inserts for the rudder would take the weight of a leccy??? couls even rig uo the rudder lines to steer???


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Funda said:


> If we do decide to go the Tempo/leccy .


Allan

With Viking being Qld made I've seen many Tempo/leccy users on Hinze Dam and all the blokes I spoken to are happy as Larry with the boats and their performance on the dam.

And the tempo travels quietly whereas you can hear leccy powered tinnies at a couple of hundred meters if the surface is even slightly sloppy

Seems to be a great setup from what I've seen, and should the battery flatten much easier to paddle home, than a tinny is to row


----------



## choke (Jan 16, 2006)

I know this thread started about Prowlers but if any one is interested I have made a very simple bracket for Electric motor (side mounted) to fit into the rear rod holders on my "Hobie Outback" the plastic pipe is 32 mm class 18 pressure pipe. The only difficult part was drilling the holes at the exact angle. From memory I think it was 20 mm slope out and 20 mm slope back on a piece of treated pine 140mm X 45mm. Beacuse the pipe goes in the rod holders at an angle the wood is held firm. Stability is good.
I use an RT 40/S "Mini Kota" with a car battery. I went and paid $230 for a deep cycle battery which I was told are better and when I picked it up from the shop and put it in the back of the Ute straight onto a needle point screw and wondered why the aluminium tray started to become really clean :shock: then I noticed acid dripping on the driveway--needless to say the battery was STUFFED ! 

Her are the URLs for the photos of the bracket

Motor Bracket

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/ ... acket1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/ ... acket2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/ ... acket3.jpg


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

You might as well get a boat if you're going to use a yak with a leccy anywhere but in fresh water (my personal opinion - which often is meaningless anyway!)!
Paddle or peddle for the exercise Gents!!


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys,

I found a few interesting sites while trawling the net for leccy's....

Cobra Fnâ€™D Removable Setup
http://martialartsacademy.org/quietmanelectrickayak.htm

Mount through Scupper??? ïŠ
http://www.econogics.com/ev/kiyaks.jpg
http://www.econogics.com/ev/kiyakmot.jpg

Sit-in electric rig ---- very neat!!
http://www.kayacht.com/

Above perhaps configured as below:
http://www.glen-l.com/designs/special/etm.html

small electric poly boat:
http://www.1stdirectproducts.com/bewmo.html


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Dunno about the other states but by Victorian laws as soon as you attach a leccy to a yak/canoe, you need a license to operate it.

How's that for stupidity?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Tim said:


> Dunno about the other states but by Victorian laws as soon as you attach a leccy to a yak/canoe, you need a license to operate it.
> 
> How's that for stupidity?


Yeah but you guys ask for it!!!

Just look at how you all drive :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I thought I would see how the Adventure goes with a 30lb Minn Kota attatched, I havn't quite got it finished yet it just needs a few minor adjustments and a little more thought over a few more cans 

I still need to shorten the main shaft on the leccy, and build up the hight of the mount block so the leccy sits on it proper.

A couple of pics.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

:shock: Wow!!! thats looking good Allan, cant wait to see how the adventure goes with the leccy, it should be a nice ride.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

small electric poly boat:
http://www.1stdirectproducts.com/bewmo.html[/quote]

these look really interesting....kinda like a little poly tuff tender or something. Allan, wish your photos would show, maybe you could actually build up the height of the block with the cans as they are being consumed :lol:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's a photo from a session with my brother for some ideas

The motor is a Jervis Walker 44lb thrust.

The bracket was made up of aluminium & is rivetted into the hull. Very stable & secure. The handle is a little inconvenient but he has since developed a rope system to steer with. (wouldn't be an issue if you had rudder ie: prowler / hobie)


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Funda, looks like a nice rig. Very interested to see how it gets along.

Out of interest guys, what runs down the main shaft??? only wires for operation??? as im guessing the motor is at the bottom in front of prop??

If so is there any reson why the power unit could be cut off (with 2inches of shaft left). Then cut a 5mm slice (thickness of rudder) vertically down the shaft and screw it through the rudder. The speed control could them be relacated to the front and wires ran interanlly via a modified bung (with hole).

Stering would be controled via peddles (moves rudder with prop drive attached) and raised via the pull line of rudder.
(obviously probably use a bit of new alloy to save drilling holes in the existing factory rudder, and there are some sealing issues - but it would cut down on the bulk of the whole untit).


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

A few nice rigs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psgYYT6s ... ed&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psgYYT6s ... ed&search=


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

> There appears to be some sentiment that a leccy yak is not a real yak. Well its a bit like the pseudo snobbery you see from some flyfishing afficionados, crap!!!


I tend to agree with that a bit. The same attitude is demonstrated towards pedal yaks as well some times and I just don't really understand why. All horses for courses I reckon. Whatever gets you out there with a smile on your face. Hell, I used to go kayak fishing in an inflatable, 5km out! Man, was that a pig to paddle!

Interesting set up on the Adventure there Funda. It's be interesting to see what speeds might be achieved with combined use of pedal and leccy power... not that you'd need to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

5thofNovember said:


> > There appears to be some sentiment that a leccy yak is not a real yak. Well its a bit like the pseudo snobbery you see from some flyfishing afficionados, crap!!!
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with that a bit. The same attitude is demonstrated towards pedal yaks as well some times and I just don't really understand why. All horses for courses I reckon. Whatever gets you out there with a smile on your face. Hell, I used to go kayak fishing in an inflatable, 5km out! Man, was that a pig to paddle!
> ...


For me I dont really care what I fish out of or how it is powered as long as I'm fishing, my kayak to me is just another piece of my fishing gear and by no means is it the sole reason I catch fish.

I own a "STINKBOAT" too with all the bells n whistles and dont really like the way the word is thrown around at times, I spent a lot of money, time and effort getting it setup just the way I wanted it, the damn leccy on it is worth more than my Adventure :lol: :lol: It kinda makes the kayak fisho sound pompous and belitteling of others.

The main reason for the leccy was decided at Googong where there is large distances to cover between snags, I want to fish as much structure as possible in a day and I really dont like trolling, so now I can zoooom from spot to spot and lessen the time waisted stuffing around in barren water without needing to be a marathon runner 

Top speed I would imagine to be somewhere around the 10 kph mark or a little better, I doubt the mirage drive would be able to increase that at all unless Wendall Sailor was peddling it :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's a pic of my setup:

I took the control unit off the motor, waterproofed it and fitted inside a heavily waterproofed electrical box. The control box sits at the front of my crate behind the small of my back. The wire that extends to the seat is a remote on/off switch. The motor mount is locked off to the yak by the aluminium cross bar because I prefer to paddle steer. A rope is attached to the top of the poleand comes through the crate. To raise/lower the motor I pull the rope. The battery sits in the crate.


----------

